# Anyone know about or Used one?



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anyone out there know about or have a DURACABLE machine? They make a upright Gladiator that looks interesting. looks like a K7500 but big difference in direct gearbox vs belts on Ridgid. Also they offer to set the machine gearbox wise for a choice of 3 differant settings? No one else offers that. Is this a sleeper machine due to the fact they dont spend alot on advertising? I know they make alot of sleds that are not very popular anymore but what gives with this company??


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rainman said:


> Does anyone out there know about or have a DURACABLE machine? They make a upright Gladiator that looks interesting. looks like a K7500 but big difference in direct gearbox vs belts on Ridgid. Also they offer to set the machine gearbox wise for a choice of 3 differant settings? No one else offers that. Is this a sleeper machine due to the fact they dont spend alot on advertising? I know they make alot of sleds that are not very popular anymore but what gives with this company??


I own their DM-55 sled machine Good machine built in dolly. The upright I don't know. I'm not a fan of their cables but their machines last.
With the DM-55 I really have kick the crap out of some heavy clogs.
I get my cables from Draincables direct. I need to replace my sink machine My VK is finally giving up no more parts . So I'm buying their DM-138 the VK's replacement. I prefer the sled because the upright is a pain on uneven ground.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

I know their 3/4 IC Cable is CRAP! My K-7500 eats that crap for lunch


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto rooter owns duracable. Their machine sounds impressive but has some flaws imo. They claim the torque is more than any other machine.....why do you need more torque when the current machines already break the strongest cables. #2....the model I saw was a direct drive. The advantage to a belt drive like the 1065 or 7500 is forgiveness. There's some leeway between the drum and motor. The only thing I thought was different than other machines was the tool box and that's not saying alot.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/duracable-review-4364/


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

Ben did you not trust my review I gave about how they treated me and the crap they sent me? Never again will I ring there phones!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just my opinion....:whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Roto rooter owns duracable. Their machine sounds impressive but has some flaws imo. They claim the torque is more than any other machine.....why do you need more torque when the current machines already break the strongest cables. #2....the model I saw was a direct drive. The advantage to a belt drive like the 1065 or 7500 is forgiveness. There's some leeway between the drum and motor. The only thing I thought was different than other machines was the tool box and that's not saying alot.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/duracable-review-4364/


Their cable does suck. But they have some strong machines pulled this out.








Plus with the extra HP you can run 400 feet not that I ever need that much.
I still think My Eel 1 1/4 cable on a drill is stronger. But Life is better with a drum


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Didn't that ball come out of a cesspool you chopped out?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Didn't that ball come out of a cesspool you chopped out?


Yes, Still cut that 3/4 root in the line like Butter. I know how much you guys hate Roto Rooter I hate the too. This style machine is what I used for years and works great.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

Dont get me started on root pictures....lol :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

All Clear Sewer said:


> Dont get me started on root pictures....lol :laughing:


Wait 5 minutes and Rick will start posting K-60 photos :laughing:


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

God I hope not :whistling2: :no:


----------

